# [WIFI] installer le module rt73 pour mon dongle usb dwl-g122

## etan01

Bonsoir tous le monde

voilÃ  ma question est simple j'aimerai que qqu m'explique comment installer le module rt73 pour mon dongle usb dwl-g122 Ã  base de chipset ralink parce que autant  sous Slackware ou Arch j'ai aucun probleme  par contre gentoo je comprend pas j'arrive meme pas à  compiler

d'avance merciLast edited by etan01 on Sun Sep 02, 2007 11:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut et bienvenue sur le forum,

pourrais-tu changer ton titre afin qu'il soit conforme aux conventions stp ? Merci.

Concernant ton problème, on pourrait avoir les messages d'erreur ? Pourrais-tu décrire ce que tu as essayé de faire ?

----------

## etan01

Merci kernelsensei, 

Tout d'abord je tenais à m'excuser pour le titre de mon post, c'est corrigé.

Ensuite concernant ce que j'ai fait, et bien j'ai rien fait de plus ou de moins que ce que je fait habituellement pour installer le driver sous Slack ou Arch , c'est à dire décompresser l'archive  rt73-CVS préalablement télécharger sur le site http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com , me placer dans le répertoire Module et ensuite make && make install, seulement voilà, ici make plante et me retourne comme erreur :

```

make [1] : Entering directory `/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/build '

make [1] : *** No rule to make target `modules'. Stop.

make [1] : Leaving directory `/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/build '

rt73.ko failed to build !

make : *** [module] Error 1

```

----------

## ghoti

 *etan01 wrote:*   

> c'est à dire décompresser l'archive  rt73-CVS préalablement télécharger sur le site http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com , me placer dans le répertoire Module et ensuite make && make instal

 

Pourquoi te compliques-tu la vie : il y a un ebuild dans portage (net-wireless/rt2x00) qui semble supporter le rt73 si on l'installe en lui collant le USE flag qui va bien.  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

salut

J'utilise rt2x00-git dans l'overlay sunrise et ça marche bien  :Wink: 

(c'est pas plutôt rt51 que 73 ?)

----------

## etan01

Merci de votre aide, en fait j'avais dÃ©jÃ  repÃ©rer cet ebuild dans portage seulement le problÃ¨me c'est que je vois pas comment l'installer sans connexion, Ã  moins qu'il existe un autre moyen de l'installer et dans ce cas Ã§a m'intÃ©resse.

----------

## Bio

 *etan01 wrote:*   

> Merci de votre aide, en fait j'avais dÃ©jÃ  repÃ©rer cet ebuild dans portage seulement le problÃ¨me c'est que je vois pas comment l'installer sans connexion, Ã  moins qu'il existe un autre moyen de l'installer et dans ce cas Ã§a m'intÃ©resse.

 

Via un autre PC tu te connectes à ton mirroir, tu browses jusqu'à trouver l'archive qui t'intéresses, tu la télécharges et la déplaces dans le répertoire /usr/portage/distfiles de ta machine gentoo. Via FTP, Samba, etc...

----------

## etan01

C'est pas bete, je vais voir cela d'un peu plus prés

----------

